# Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif



## weisnich (6 August 2008)

Hier der Text noch einmal leserlicher....(Kann bitte einer der Admins den Text nach oben bringen und mein 2. Post löschen? Danke!) 

Hallo Leute, ja, ich hätte die AGBs durcharbeiten können... ich brauche allerdings keinen Spott, sondern Hilfe. 

Ich habe auch schon gesucht, aber nicht die Hilfe gefunden, die ich brauche - Nexnet scheint ja überaus aktiv zu sein. 

Zu den Fakten: Ich war umgezogen und bis ich meinen DSL Anschluss bekam, wollte ich meine Emails mit Call-by-Call abholen. Ergo suche ich nach Tarifen, finde auch einen, richte den selber ein, wie früher halt... ist ja von einer &quot;professionellen&quot; Tarifseite. 
 Nun bekomme ich die Abrechnung der Telekom. Und auf einmal steht da ein wahnwitziger Betrag von 250 Euronen aus einem sehr krummen Abrechnungszeitraum. Davor hatte ich eine Abrechnung der selben Firma bekommen, die 2 Größenordnungen niedriger und korrekt war. 

 Also ab ins Internet und nach einer Goggle-Suche wird mir sehr schnell die Problematik klar: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon haben meinen Call-by-Call-Tarif mal eben um das 30-fache erhöht. 
 &quot;Meinen&quot; Tarif gibt es auf der Seite gar nicht mehr, sondern nur in einer Tabelle ist die Anwahlnummer zu finden.  

Gleichzeitig finde ich reichlich &quot;Werbung&quot; z.B. auf Ciao über Bycall24, wobei auffällt, dass die unkritischen Beiträge verschiedener User deutliche Ähnlichkeiten im Text zeigen und kritische nur niedrig bewertet sind.  

Ich bin also eines der Opfer geworden, über die ich gestern noch gelacht habe. 

 Jetzt bin ich gerade recht blutig geschieden und habe mit meiner neuen Familie Kinder und daher bin ich in folgender Situation: völlig unterkapitalisiert aber ziemlich angstfrei. 
 Für mich geht es hier nicht um peanuts, sondern um Essen für einen Monat. 

 So, ich habe diesen Zugang genutzt nur war ich mir nicht im klaren, dass die Jungs mal so eben den Tarif ändern können. Gegen eine mäßige Änderung hätte ich auch nichts gesagt, allerdings glaube ich auch, dass die ver-30-fachung nicht so ohne Weiteres konform geht mit sittlichen Verträgen. 
 Problematisch finde ich auch, dass man die Tarifänderung nur auf den 3. Blick erkennt - nämlich wenn man die Seite nach der Nummer durchsucht.  

Ergo muss ich den gebuchten Betrag bei der Telekom zurückbuchen lassen und wieder an die Telekom das Geld buchen, das nicht an Verizon geht.  

Vor der Überweisung muss ich die Telekom anschreiben, denke ich. 
 1. Welches Schreiben kann ich als Grundlage nehmen?  

Dann muss ich auch mit Verizon Kontakt aufnehmen. Nun habe ich gehört, dass der Kontakt zu denen nícht ganz so einfach ist.  
2. Gibt es hier ein Muster?  
3. Hat jemand eine Email-Adresse? Die Seite der Firma ist ja nicht gerade dicht besiedelt mit Adressen - ansonsten machen wir das auf dem guten alten Weg per Post mit Rückschein. 

 Darüber hinaus möchte ich den von mir genutzten Service in adäquater Weise bezahlen. Allerdings habe ich keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis und bekomme, wie ich gelesen habe, erst einmal auch keinen.   
4. Ich werde in dem Schreiben eines fordern und erst einmal so lange nicht zahlen. Richtig?  

Schließlich habe ich hier nur sehr viele anfängliche Fragen gestellt aber keine Geschichten, die dann final beschrieben sind.  
5. Knicken die meisten Forenuser ein? Erledigt sich die Sache so schnell (da habe ich anderes gelesen)? Was ist der Grund dafür?  
Vorab: Ich habe leider keine Alternative, als diese Sache durchzustehen und werde natürlich berichten. 

 6. Gibt es Erfahrungen und/oder Urteile? 

 Vielen Dank im Vorraus, 
 Weisnich


----------



## weisnich (6 August 2008)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Hallo nocheinmal, 
ich habe die Rechnung gefunden, sie heruntergeladen und in Excel damit ein wenig gespielt.

Ergebnisse:
1. Der Betrag ist nicht 30x höher, sondern nur 15 mal höher (minutengenau abgerechnet, Tarif 0,279Cent/pro Minute)
2. Der Betrag auf der Telekomrechnung stimmt weder brutto noch netto - er liegt in der Telekomrechnung fast 60€ höher als in dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis

So, genug Aufregung für heute...

Gruß,
weisnich


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Ich surfte bei NexNet Juli/August.
Vom Juli bekam ich im August eine ganz normale Rechnung mit einem ganz normalen Rechnungsbetrag, doch im September traf mich fast der Schlag, meine Surfrechnung betrug
80,84 ohne Mwst. obwohl ich sehr wenig surfe.
NextNet macht das wunderbar. Sie locken mit günstigem Angebot und stellen klammheimlich
den Tarif um und zwar gleich so, dass am Anfang 2 Std. surfen ca. 0,20 cent kosten und eine Woche später die zwei Stunden 5 Euro. Ich bin empört darüber, dass sowas möglich/zulässig ist. Ich fühle mich dermassen betrogen, dass ich die Rechnung noch nicht bezahlt habe.


----------



## sbtl (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Falls jemandem genau das Beschriebene vor Kurzem passiert ist, und er Interesse hat, mit dem Fall vor die Kamera zu treten: Für eine Kölner TV-Produktionsfirma suchen wir noch Opfer von Internet-by-Call-Abzocken. Schreibt mir eine Privatnachricht, wenn ihr euch für einen TV-Beitrag bei der Klärung des Falls von uns mit der Kamera begleiten lassen möchtet, um andere ahnungslose Internetbenutzer vor dieser fiesen Abzockmasche zu warnen. Wir setzen uns dann mit euch in Verbindung.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 November 2009)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...call24-surfdirect-usw-gesucht.html#post296236

Ich finde es sehr gut, dass sich mal wieder Medien des Themas annehmen. Im IbC/CbC-Bereich herrscht das Gesetz des Wilden Westens. Verbraucher werden hier seit Jahren von Firmen abgezockt, oft trifft man immer wieder dieselben Namen*.

Es ist auch niemand für die Überwachung solcher Dienste "zuständig". Ganz schlimm war früher die Masche, ganz billige Tarife anzubieten, um bei "Least Cost Routers" zum Zug zu kommen. Anschließend wird der Zugangspreis vervielfacht. Gearscht sind diejenigen, die ihren LCR nicht auf den aktuellen Stand bringen...

Lesestoff:
c't - Websurfer-Abzocke
Google

*: Na, sehen Sie mal hier:
http://www.telespiegel.de/news/08/1906-germany-by-call-fehler.html
http://www.nickles.de/c/a3/538247509.htm

Tja, eben eine echte Erfolgsstory!
http://www.abendblatt.de/wirtschaft...ero-drei-PC-und-eine-Million-Euro-Gewinn.html


----------



## Willi Remmert (21 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*



sbtl schrieb:


> Falls jemandem genau das Beschriebene vor Kurzem passiert ist, und er Interesse hat, mit dem Fall vor die Kamera zu treten: Für eine Kölner TV-Produktionsfirma suchen wir noch Opfer von Internet-by-Call-Abzocken. Schreibt mir eine Privatnachricht, wenn ihr euch für einen TV-Beitrag bei der Klärung des Falls von uns mit der Kamera begleiten lassen möchtet, um andere ahnungslose Internetbenutzer vor dieser fiesen Abzockmasche zu warnen. Wir setzen uns dann mit euch in Verbindung.


Ich wurde ebenfalls von ByCall24/NexNet/avivo abgezockt. Bei Start im April 0,27 Cent und dann klammheimlich erhöht auf 5,0 Cent und noch mal auf 9,99 Cent. Bin bereit, bei Fernsehthema mitzumachen


----------



## sbtl (4 Januar 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*



Willi Remmert schrieb:


> Ich wurde ebenfalls von ByCall24/NexNet/avivo abgezockt. Bei Start im April 0,27 Cent und dann klammheimlich erhöht auf 5,0 Cent und noch mal auf 9,99 Cent. Bin bereit, bei Fernsehthema mitzumachen



Hallo Herr Remmert!

Bitte schreiben Sie mir doch eine Privatnachricht mit Ihren Kontaktdaten, oder rufen Sie mich direkt in der Redaktion an: 0221 - 933 339 21.

Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## klauspeterkempf (1 März 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Bin gerne bereit!!!

Auch ich möchte an dieser Stelle davon berichten, dass die Firma avivo bzw. Bycall24 mich um 70 Euro geprellt hat:
Dazu konkret: (Bei uns im Ort gibt noch kein DSL)
So nutzte diesen Service ganz zufrieden mehrere Monate (nur für EMail, im Büro habe ich nämlich einen schnellen DSL-Anschluss) und plötzlich muss ich für 2 Wochen 70 Euro zahlen. Meine Nachfrage ergab:
RICHTIG, man habe zu diesem Zeitpunkt den Tarif von 0,23ct auf 9,9ct/min !!!!! erhöht. Und da ich keinen Vertrag mit denen hätte, hätte der Netzbetreiber auch keine Pflicht seine Kunden auf eine Tarifänderung hinzuweisen. Das sei die Pflicht des Kunden, und zwar "wöchentlich"...
Soviel zum Wortlaut der Mitarbeiterin unter 0800-300240011 (Ich glaube Frau [ edit] ).
Ich denke, damit ist alles gesagt:
HÄNDE WEG VON der Verizon Gmbh
(avivo, Bycall24 und was die noch für Namen haben)


----------



## Telekomika (17 März 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Ich weis, das Thema  ist schon älter aber anscheinend immer noch aktuell.



weisnich schrieb:


> Zu den Fakten: Ich war umgezogen und bis ich meinen DSL Anschluss bekam,  wollte ich meine Emails mit Call-by-Call abholen. Ergo suche ich nach  Tarifen, finde auch einen, richte den selber ein, wie früher halt... ist  ja von einer &quot;professionellen&quot; Tarifseite.
> Nun bekomme ich die Abrechnung der Telekom. Und auf einmal steht da ein  wahnwitziger Betrag von 250 Euronen aus einem sehr krummen  Abrechnungszeitraum. Davor hatte ich eine Abrechnung der selben Firma  bekommen, die 2 Größenordnungen niedriger und korrekt war.


Ähnlich wie bei mir. 
Anfang Feb. 2010 DSL Internet-Provider gewechselt von 1&1 zu Telekom. Telekom hat  meine DSL Leitung erst über 2 Wo. nach meinem Vertragsende bei 1&1  hinbekommen (u. das auch erst nach zigmal Service anrufen). 
In der Zwischenzeit  eben mit meinem Steinzeit Modem ins Internet via Call-by-Call. Tarif:   "I-B-C Star", sbq4you.de - Internet by Call Tarife ohne Anmeldung, Grundgebühr oder Mindestumsatz. Kosten: 18-23°°= 0,01 Cent, übrige  Zeit = 0,06 Cent pro Minute (Taktung: 60/30).
Ich wusste allerdings das sich Tarife ohne Preisgarantie ändern können, deshalb  habe ich regelmäßig direkt auf die Webseite des Anbieters gesehen um mich zu  vergewissern ob sich der Tarif evtl. tatsächlich geändert hat, auch wenn klar war das ich Call-by-Call nur kurzfristig solange nutzen werde bis mein DSL-Anschluss läuft.

Heute TELEKOM Rechnung erhalten u. bin fast vom Stuhl gefallen. Denn: ein Posten von VERIZON mit fast 100 Euro (angegeben war ein Zeitraum von 11 Tagen, in Wirklichkeit waren es 15 u. die wurden auch abgerechnet). Gleich ab ins Internet u. recherchiert. Fazit: Tarif hat sich offensichtl. am  18.2. geändert bzw. es wurde anscheinend mit einem anderen  Tarif einfach getauscht. Die Kosten ab 18.2. haben sich durch diese Tarifänderung um ca. das 200-fache erhöht! Die letzen 4 Tage (bevor mein DSL Anschluss dann endl. geschaltet wurde) 56k  Surfen haben mich also über 90 Euro gekostet (die 11 Tage davor zu den alten Konditionen zusammen nur ca. 2 bis 3  Euro). Dafür könnte man 1/2 Jahr DSL Flatrate bezahlen.
Entweder habe ich was übersehen (was ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen kann) oder  die Änderung des Tarifes wurde auf der Webseite nicht zum bzw. vor dem Zeitpunkt der Änderung bekannt gegeben.



weisnich schrieb:


> So, ich habe diesen Zugang genutzt nur war ich mir nicht im klaren, dass  die Jungs mal so eben den Tarif ändern können. Gegen eine mäßige  Änderung hätte ich auch nichts gesagt, allerdings glaube ich auch, dass  die ver-30-fachung nicht so ohne Weiteres konform geht mit sittlichen  Verträgen.
> Problematisch finde ich auch, dass man die Tarifänderung nur auf den 3.  Blick erkennt - nämlich wenn man die Seite nach der Nummer durchsucht.
> 
> Ergo muss ich den gebuchten Betrag bei der Telekom zurückbuchen lassen  und wieder an die Telekom das Geld buchen, das nicht an Verizon geht.



Ich meine es ist offensichtlich WAS da abgeht. GENAU DAS was uns hier passiert ist  auf, auf das haben es diese Sorte Anbieter abgesehen u. auf NICHTS  anderes. SO u. NUR SO verdienen die ihr Geld u. das nicht zu knapp.

Das Problem dabei ist nicht nur die horrenden und  in keinem Verhältniss stehenden Tariferhöhungen, sondern vielmehr die  Kurzfristigkeit mit der solche angekündigt werden (wie mir scheint in der  Regel am Vortag). 
Selbst wenn man den Tarif vor JEDER Einwahl (oder besser nach jeder  Einwahl, das kann man ja erst nachdem man sich bereits eingewählt hat u.  sich bereits im Internet befindet) auf der Webseite des Anbieters  nachprüfen würde, heißt das noch lange nicht daß das was da steht auch ganz aktuell ist.  
Das 2. Problem ist also nachzuweisen ob diese Änderungen tatsächl.  VORHER angekündigt wurden. Wie will man denn nachweisen, wenn man die  Tel. Rechnung einige Wo. später in Händen hält, ob das der Fall war u.  die Ankündigung nicht etwa ein paar Stunden oder gar einen oder ein paar Tage später  erfolgte (u. selbst 'nur' ein paar Std. im 'falschen' Tarif können bei solch gewaltigen Preisänderungen nicht unerhebl. Summen ausmachen)?  
Man müsste sich also nicht nur ständig vergewissern u. auf der  entsprechenden Webseite des Anbieters nachsehen ob sich der Tarif nicht  gerade geändert hat, sondern auch noch einen Screenshot der Webseite als  'Beweis' machen (u. selbst das dürfte im Fall der Fälle, sprich einem Gerichtsverfahren, wohl wenig nützen).

TROTZDEM, ich fürchte das ist alles legal, die Anbieter dürfen Ihre Tarife  ändern  WIE u. WANN sie wollen. Ich glaube nicht das man dagegen etwas  unternehmen kann,  ausser solche unseriösen Anbieter KOMPLETT zu vermeiden (wenn man denn vorher immer wüsste welches denn die schwarzen Schafe sind....).



weisnich schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus möchte ich den von mir genutzten Service in adäquater  Weise bezahlen. Allerdings habe ich keinen
> 
> Einzelverbindungsnachweis  und bekomme, wie ich gelesen habe, erst einmal auch keinen.
> 4. Ich werde in dem Schreiben eines fordern und erst einmal so lange  nicht zahlen. Richtig?



Ein EVN über die von VERIZON abgerechneten Beträge lässt sich übrigens hier  abrufen:
https://nevue.nexnet.de/odin2/login.htm

Ich bin weder Rechtsanwalt noch Internetprofi aber ich glaube das Nichtzahlen wird in so einem Fall nur viel Zeit u. Nerven verschwenden u. noch  viel mehr Kosten produzieren.
So ärgerlich das alles ist u. für so unseriös ich das alles halte, ich glaube nicht das es regelrecht ungesetzlich ist u. deshalb glaube ich nicht das sich gegen diese Praktiken beim  derzeitigen Stand der Dinge irgend etwas ausrichten lässt. 
Nicht zahlen würde ich nur dann wenn ich dem Anbieter nachweisen könnte das die Tarifänderung nicht rechtzeitig erfolgte (für entsprechende Hinweise bezügl. der Aktualisierung der Webseite unter sbq4you.de - Internet by Call Tarife ohne Anmeldung, Grundgebühr oder Mindestumsatz ab dem 17.2. wäre ich sehr dankbar).
Ich lasse mich aber gerne eines Besseren belehren, ich finde diese Geschäftspraktiken mehr als zweifelhaft u. ich bin auch nicht scharf darauf diese Forderung zu bezahlen. Ich würde das auch nicht wenn ich konkrete  Hinweise hätte das diese Praktiken so nicht erlaubt sind oder der Anbieter im konkreten Fall seine Informationspflichten verletzt hat.
Zu Letzerem: gibt`s nicht irgendwo eine 'offizielle Stelle' wo Anbieter Tarifänderungen anzeigen müssen oder eine Möglichkeit wo man das im Nachhinein selbst nachprüfen könnte ob der Anbieter eine Tarifänderung rechtzeitig vorher bekannt gegeben hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Dies ist eine Raubkopie. Der weise Teleton möge mir vergeben!


Teleton schrieb:


> Spannende Frage: Wie werden Tarife beim CbC  Vertragsinhalt?
> 
> Hier gibts was zu dem Thema:
> Urteil  Az. 87 C 554/09 des AG Meldorf - openJur


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

hallo alle zusammen, 

ist ja interessant. Ich recherchiere eben über avivo. 
Wir haben in unserer Telekomrechnung merkwürdige Positionen  - einmal auch von über 100 Euro - bemerkt für Internet-Anbieter Verizon bzw. Avivo. 

Hähh?? Keine Ahnung was das soll.

Ich habe vorhin versucht bei nexnet Einzelverbindungsnachweise einzusehen. Gibt es nicht. Und merkwürdig ist auch, dass Rechnungen erst ab Oktober 2010 geführt werden. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie wir das ausgelöst haben sollen? 

Im Oktober: 1,93 Euro, Im November: 1,43 Euro, Im Dezember: 0,36 Euro, Im Januar: 29,13 Euro, Im Februar: 116,90 Euro, Im März: 32,71 Euro...... 

Wir fühlen uns total betrogen. 

Wir haben nur einen ISDN Anschluss und sind wirklich sehr sehr wenig im Internet. 

Wir werden auch, wie hier auch schon gelesen, Beträge so weit wie möglich zurückholen und nur noch Telekombeträge zahlen und dann schauen wir mal!!!!! 

Dahin bringt uns der technische Fortschritt!!!!

LG


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 März 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe vorhin versucht bei nexnet Einzelverbindungsnachweise einzusehen. Gibt es nicht.


https://nevue.nexnet.de/odin2/login.htm?vnb=088

hier nichts?
(ich versuche gleich einmal, eine Liste mit links zu erstellen)

allgemeiner Link
http://www.service-nexnet.de/einzelverbindungsuebersicht.html


----------



## Teleton (19 März 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*



> Wir werden auch, wie hier auch schon gelesen, Beträge so weit wie möglich zurückholen und nur noch Telekombeträge zahlen und dann schauen wir mal!!!!!


Schweigen ist bei Streitigkeiten über Telefonrechnungen gefährlich. Lies mal §45i TKG insbesondere bezüglich der Rügefrist von 8 Wochen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Ich habe auch Ärger, wie so viele Analog-Surfer mit avivo, mr.nexnet und RAK Bussek & Mengede. Die Nov.- u. Dez.09-Abrechnung wurde von avivo falsch abgerechnet, wie diese Fa. auf ihren Internetseiten und in einer an mich gerichteten e-Mail selbst zugibt. Auf den Internet-Seiten von nexnet, auf denen man normalerweise die EVN einsehen und runterladen kann, war nichts vorhanden „….keine Daten vorhanden…“. Nun schrieb ich mehrmals Verizon Deutschland, avivo und nexnet an, um endlich an einen EVN zu kommen, um zu sehen, was da so berechnet wurde, einmal wollte man nämlich 112,00 € statt ca. 5,00 €, das nächste mal 39,00 € statt 0,90 €. Viel später bekam ich dann endlich die EVN; dort waren nicht nur die Verbindungen falsch berechnet, sondern es sollen per Überschrift Nettobeträge aufgeführt sein, es sind aber Bruttobeträge. (das sollten sich die Benutzer von avivo mal näher ansehen im EVN!!!)
Ich habe bei meiner Telekomrechnung diesen Anbieter ausgelassen und für diesen nicht bezahlt. Im Gegenzug habe ich mehrmals die Abrechnungsfa. mr.nexnet , per e-Mail, per Post und per Fax darum gebeten, mir eine nachvollziehbare Rechenstellung zu schicken. Stattdessen gibt es irgendwelche Gutschriften auf meinem Telekomkonto. Telekom sagt: "ist alles bezahlt durch diese Gutschriften". Aber zuerst bekomme ich Mahnungen von mr.nexnet und nun von der berühmt-berüchtigten RAK Bussek & Mengede. Diese Kanzlei rief mich an:...ich hätte jetzt 10 Tage Zeit, um mit der Abrechnungsfa. mr.nexnet die Hauptforderung, der ich widersprochen habe, berichtigen zu lassen,...ansonsten würde sich die Kanzlei weiter mit mir unterhalten.  
Was machen, wenn mr.nexnet nicht antwortet auf meine mehrmaligen Widersprüche? Zu allem Schlammassel kommt hinzu, daß mr.nexnet alle Verbindungen gekappt hat - egal zu welchem Tarifanbieter - auch zu jenen, zu denen ich bisher keinen Kontakt hatte, also nichts an Rechnungen offen ist. Diese rechnen aber über mr.nexnet ab und können lt. Aussage nichts gegen die Sperre tun.
Ich werde hier für etwas bestraft, für das ich keine Schuld trage. Außerdem möchte ich weiterhin Billiganbieter nutzen, wozu gibt´s die sonst? Eine Flatrate für Analog ist viel zu teuer!
Wer kann Auskunft geben, ob dieses Inkassounternehmen einfach alle entspr. Einwahl-anbieter sperren kann?
Freundliche Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2010)

*Antwort an aka aka*

Danke für Deinen Link, da war ich schon. 

Da sind lediglich die Rechnungsbeträge zu sehen, aber keine Daten unter der Rubrik Einzelverbindungen zu sehen. 

Wir werden diese wohl auch nicht bekommen, mal sehen.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Ende! / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Leider kann ich nichts zu der rechtlichen Grundlage sagen, der zufolge der s. g. Carrier alle Zugänge sperren kann. Mir ist das mit BT-Germany schon vor Jahren so gegangen, was mich aber nicht weiter beeindruckt hat.

Zu den angeblichen „Abrechnungsfehlern“: Nachdem ich das Treiben unserer verschiedenen Bekannten aus der IbC-Szene nun doch schon jahrelang nicht nur beobachte, sondern auch immer wieder darunter leide, vermag ich in den sich jetzt häufenden Abrechnungsfehlern keinen Zufall mehr sehen und spreche mich dafür aus, solche Anbieter wenigstens temporär aus einer seriösen Datenbank zu verbannen. In solchen werden sie meistens immer noch aufgeführt. 
Aktuell stehe ich mit anderen von eklatanten Fehlabrechnungen der "Avivo" (vom Dezember 2009) Betroffenen in Verbindung, die offen von vorsätzlichem "Kreditklau" sprechen und nur darauf warten, dass das "externe Inkassounternehmen" von NEXNET, welches regelmäßig die allerorten kritisierte Kanzlei Bussek & Mengede (Berlin) zu sein scheint, Klage wegen der angeblichen Forderung einreicht. Um dann vor einem ordentlichen Gericht die Einzelheiten auf den Tisch zu legen und eine Entscheidung herbeizuführen.
Ich kann das gut nachvollziehen, denn man stelle sich nur einmal meinen Fall vor, der ähnlich gelagert ist wie auch bei andern Teilnehmern in diesem Thread: Obwohl ich beim Provider "Avivo" rechtzeitig interveniert hatte, buchte der mir via Nexnet (mutmaßlich vorsätzlich!) statt knapp 10 EUR erst einmal ohne Ankündigung oder gar Entschuldigung und selbstverständlich ohne jede Rechtsgrundlage einen halben Tausender ab. Die meisten Nutzer geraten auf diese Weise mit ihrem Konto ins zinsschwangere Minus. Oder müssen sich gar ihrer Bank erklären. Über einen Monat später schickt Avivo/Nexnet nicht etwa das Geld zurück, sondern nur eine Gutschrift. Wohl in der Hoffnung, dass ich dann noch jahrelang ihre mit allerlei Tricks garnierten und deswegen häufig überhöhten Tarife nutze. Ein gigantischer zinsloser Kredit auf meine Kosten! Neben mir gibt es vermutlich Tausende anderer, von denen die wenigsten den Weg in dieses oder ein anderes Forum finden.
Der behauptete "Abrechnungsfehler" passierte 3 Wochen vor der rechtswidrigen Abbuchung, die der Höhe nach in keinem Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Anspruch stand. Für diesen Griff in die Taschen der Nutzer besteht kein Grund, es sei denn, man plant großflächig eine zinslose Anleihe bei denen. Nicht nur ich bin mir übrigens sicher: wer eines dieser auf "Tarifhopping" basierenden Geschäftsmodelle fährt, hat aus wirtschaftlicher Vorsorge auch ein professionelles Monitoring und weiß deshalb stets genau um seine Zahlen.
Zwei Monate später traf mich übrigens das gleiche Spiel noch einmal, nur mit andern Zahlen. Meint ihr nicht, dass derart zielgerichtetes Verhalten doch sehr nach betrügerischer Absicht riecht?
Ich jedenfalls stehe jedem, der in einem ähnlichen Zusammenhang tatsächlich VERKLAGT wird, als Zeuge zur Verfügung. Es wird Zeit, dass die Akteure in dem Spiel, zwischen denen es die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt interessierende vertragliche Verflechtungen zu geben scheint, einen weiteren Prozess verlieren.
Es gibt aus meiner Sicht keinen Grund, in vergleichbaren Fällen klein beizugeben, und Einbehalte für die eigenen Aufwendungen sollte man auch nicht vergessen.


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Vorsicht: Garantie-Ende bei Internet-by-Call-Tarifen von Flashnet - teltarif.de News



> Deutliche Erhöhung bei alster24 und easysurf nach Ende der Garantie
> Zu Montagnacht erhöht der Internet-Provider Flashnet bei zwei Tarifen, die bislang mit einer Preisgarantie besonders verbraucherfreundlich waren, die Preise deutlich. Gleichzeitig führt der Anbieter aus Gütersloh zwar wieder zwei günstige Einwahl-Tarife mit Preisgarantie ein, verlangt dafür aber vom Nutzer Vorsicht und Mühen, nämlich die rechtzeitige Neukonfiguration der Einwahl-Software.
> 
> Die Preise steigen bei Easysurf Low 1 und im Tarif Garantie 2 von alster24.net *auf jeweils teure 9,99 Cent pro Minute.* Die bisherigen Preise, die noch bis zum 31. Oktober 23.59 Uhr gelten, liegen bei 0,18 und 0,44 Cent pro Minute.


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2010)

*AW: Bycall24 / Nexnet / Avivo / Verizon ändern Tarif*

Das ist bei manchen Anbietern geradezu Masche. Mir ist einer bekannt, der im schönen Rhythmus von ein paar Wochen jedesmal die Kosten für die Nutzung ca. vervierzigfacht.


----------



## guest123 (4 Mai 2012)

Flashnet (auch über Verizon) kann es noch besser:

Am gleichen Tag wird der Tarif und nur für einen Tag für einige Stunden um 350 Prozent erhöht.

Wohl von den Tankstellen abgekupfert ... 

Dann schönes Surfen!


----------

